# Mit Batch 2 Exe-Dateien starten



## Godofevil (10. Dezember 2003)

So mal ne Frage
Ich möchte mit einer Batch 2 Progs oder mehr gleichzeitig starten aber wenn ich zB. schreiben

***.exe
****.exe

Dann startet er erst das eine Prog und erst wenn ich dieses beende startet er das 2te   Und ich bekomm es nich hin beide gleichzeitig zu starten ohne das ich das erste beenden muss

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Godofevil (10. Dezember 2003)

*Habs gefunden*

Hat sich grad erledigt!

Wenn man START vor die Exe schreibt :::

start1.exe
start2.exe

Dann funktionierts


----------

